# VU-Meter / Spectrum-Analyzer



## PatrickBaer (Sep 22, 2010)

Gday everyone,

I'd like to add a VU-Meter or maybe even an analyzer to my desktop. You know, that won't just act with mp3, but with speech-output as well as input on all channels! 

Could somebody point me to a desktop-widget or whatever I could use?

TIA


----------



## Sunsyril (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello,

Because of different tastes I will not advise a single program.

But I have two nice pages for you to start searching
http://www.freshports.org/ 
http://www.freebsdsoftware.org/

Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------

